# Crappie World Record



## LDUBS (Oct 13, 2018)

Ran across this and thought I would share here. 

Earlier this year in May, Lionel Ferguson set the new world record with a 5 lb 7 oz crappie caught in a pond in Tenn. Previous record was 5 lbs set back in 2006. 

5 pound is pretty incredible for a crappie. I would have a big smile on my face too.


----------



## overboard (Oct 13, 2018)

Holy crappie, that's one big crappie, congrats to the guy that caught it.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 13, 2018)

That is one crappie fish. Should fry up nice.


----------

